# GSD Rescue calendar??



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

Do any of the rescues that post here have any GSD calendars for sale as part of their fundraising?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, they do but you need to go to their websites.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca's photo is going to be in the Dog Scouts of America 2010 calendar for January!








They're a non-profit organization which helps to educate people on responsible dog ownership.


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Echo Dogs has 3 calendars - we got a lot of entries from adopters this year.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Our girl, Allie, was in the 2009 calendar for AGSDR (Austin German Shepherd Dog Rescue)







So of course I bought a ton of copies!

I know Allie's former foster mom is a member here, not sure if there are any others, but they do have a calendar for sale this year as well







I have not purchased one yet, I know the 2009 one was nice!

Here is their link! 
http://www.austingermanshepherdrescue.org/Donations/for_sale.htm#calendar


----------

